Ask HN: Best Math Philosophy Books? - utopian3
======
stopachka
I think Nassim Taleb's Incerto can qualify. If you want to get technical, you
can read his "Technical Incerto", but the general books can get you _very_
interested in how probability shows up in almost all aspects of human life

------
jjgreen
One of my favourites: "The Infinite" by A. W. Moore (1990)

